# Composers and peculiar habits!



## isridgewell (Jul 2, 2013)

We all know that genius sometimes lends itself to eccentricity and there are all sorts of accounts of composers and slightly random acts; please share!


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Edward Elgar occasionally used to cycle from his home in Worcestershire to the Molineux football stadium to watch Wolverhampton Wanderers FC. Not so much a peculiarity but a 24-carat perversion if you ask me (but being a West Bromwich Albion fan I would say that...).


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

When Percy Grainger was crossing the Atlantic, he could usually be found below decks shoveling coal into the boilers along with the firemen. On land he would often run from city to city for his concerts. Oh yes, he had some odd habits as well! See his Wiki article for the details, more than passing strange...


----------

